
After School Programming - duck
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/09/after-school-programming.html
======
spaghetti
This brings back memories of Computer Club in 5th and 6th grade. It was after
school a few times a week. Had lots of fun with Hypercard. One funny side
effect: my programs were stored on the school computers so during recess on
rainy days I would try to make as much progress as possible in 20 minutes.

------
programminggeek
I like the idea of After School Programming, if only because programming is a
skill and like any skill the earlier you learn and the more you practice it,
the better you get and the more of an advantage you have later on in life.
It's like kids who do competitive swimming, gymnastics, bowling, wrestling,
karate, etc. from a young age. If they stick with it, they tend to be at the
highest competitive level throughout life simply because they started sooner
and have more practice to develop their skill.

Many of the best programmers I've ever met were coding by middle school on
their own self taught and self directed projects.

